# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Poseidon express [Translubeca]

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Λέγεται ότι ναυλώθηκε γιά να δουλέψουν μαζί με το ISABELLA 1.

----------


## leo85

> Δεν ξέρω αν ανοίξαμε θέμα αλλά στη ράδα είναι το ΤRANSLUBECA το οποίο λέγεται ότι ναυλώθηκε γιά να δουλέψουν μαζί.


Το TRANSLUBECA στο πέραμα στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.

TRANSLUBECA 11-12-2013.gif

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το TRANSLUBECA στο πέραμα στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.
> 
> TRANSLUBECA 11-12-2013.gif


 A ωραία, αν είναι έτσι όπως άκουσα,πρέπει να ανοιχτςί θέμα.

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό το αρσενικό βαπόρι πρέπει να έχει το θέμα του μιας που ήρθε στα νερά μας!!!

----------


## leo85

Το νέο του όνομα στο ΑΙΣ είναι POSEIDON EXPRESS.
Εργασίες υδροβολής έκαναν εχθές το πρωί.

TRANSLUBECA 14-12-2013.gif

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mήπως εμπλέκονται Έλληνες στην ιστορία; Ένας ξένος μάλλον θα έβαζε Νeptune ή άλλο παράγωγο παρά Poseidon. Θα δείξει αν γίνει παρόμοια μετονομασία κ στο ΙSABELLA 1.

----------


## AERO

POSEIDON EXPRESS_GVG_6963.jpg

Poseidon Express @Perama

----------


## leo85

Τα νέα χρώματα του πλοίου, μου φαίνεται ότι του πάνε !!!!!!!

POSIDON EXPRESS 21-12-2013 01.gif POSIDON EXPRESS 21-12-2013 02.gif POSIDON EXPRESS 21-12-2013 03.gif

Στο πέραμα σήμερα το μεσημέρι.

----------


## Appia_1978

Και παλαιότερα φορούσε κόκκινα χρώματα (στην αρχή της καριέρας του).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όμορφη γραμματοσειρά. Η σημαία όμως που έβαλαν κ στα δύο, Μπελίζ κάποτε Βρετανική Ονδούρα, θυμίζει τσιγαράδικα...Τίποτα αρπαχτή θα είναι με τους χειμερινούς Ολυμπιακούς στο Σότσι.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στη ράδα για πετρέλευση βρίσκεται αυτή την ώρα το πλοίο με αναγραφόμενο προορισμό σύμφωνα με το AIS, Samson.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στη ράδα για πετρέλευση βρίσκεται αυτή την ώρα το πλοίο με αναγραφόμενο προορισμό σύμφωνα με το AIS, Samson.


Samsun λέει δλδ Σαμψούντα  ( χαμένες πατρίδες ) κ τώρα είναι αναμέσα Μακρόνησο κ Τζιά. Αν ήταν Έλληνας ο καπετάνιος θα "ξύριζε" τα βράχια :Fat: .

----------


## despo

> Samsun λέει δλδ Σαμψούντα  ( χαμένες πατρίδες ) κ τώρα είναι αναμέσα Μακρόνησο κ Τζιά. Αν ήταν Έλληνας ο καπετάνιος θα "ξύριζε" τα βράχια.


Στην Αλεξανδρούπολη το βλέπω για την ώρα !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πλησιάζει να περάσει τον Βόσπορο αλλά γιά κάποιο λόγο τώρα κάνει αναστροφή.

----------


## SteliosK

> Και παλαιότερα φορούσε κόκκινα χρώματα (στην αρχή της καριέρας του).


 Ας το  δούμε λοιπόν με τα κόκκινα τον Ιούλιο του 1994 στο Nordlandkai
translubeca07-94HiNK.jpg
πηγή

Και το 2008 να εξέρχεται από τον ποταμό Trave
829942.jpg
© Martin Pawils
shipspotting.com

----------


## despo

Μια και έχουμε να ασχοληθούμε πολύ καιρό με το πλοίο, φαίνεται να είναι ακόμα ενεργό στην Ερυθρά Θάλασσα

----------

